# Snoway programming issue!



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys i bought my first plow this year its a snoway mt 7.5ft. the guy i bought it from bought it new in 07 but has only used 3 times. He liked his new tractor more i guess. But anyway heres my problem.....Yesterday i got in my truck looking for my wireless remote. the night before it must had fallen out. Found it last night in my buddys driveway smashed!!! so today i went to the local dealer to get a new one. I got the new one but i came home to program it. I watched the video 4 times one snoways website, i also followed the manual but it wont program!!!!!! I have called both dealers close to me but they cant figure it out. the batteries are new, its the same remote, same part number it just wont work!!! im hoping you guys can help!! thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Gray handheld? Tell them to try another one and send that one back for warranty. Better yet have them apply the credit towards the $500 (control package 99100944 and a new harness) to upgrade to the new pro control.


----------



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah the grey one,,,,ok yeah i have two dealers within 15 miles of me the one i bought the remote from will be calling me tomorrow and the other one is newer and is just learning about these plows. But my question is will i have to replace my receiver i have been on here all night and i have found where a guy did the same thing and had to replace the whole deal
?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes you replace the receiver and the control, it also requires a new harness. We sell the entire package for $499.00. We were out of stock for a while but they're back.

As for your gray unit if it will not pair with the receiver them you need to return it for a new one.


----------



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

ok i will try getting the new ill get a new remote and try that. i dont know if i wanna go with the pro wireless because i dont really wanna spend that much as of now. thanks basher if i figure anything else out ill post it


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We've seen one this year that would not pair. though the gray ones are harder to pair then the new Pro Controls.


----------



## cokrug (Dec 16, 2011)

Alright so today I talked to kevin at snoway and he said the same thing. he has heard of remotes that just wont pair. I called both of my dealers they didnt know what to do but the one exchanged my new remote for a different one that he has used in the past. IT WORKED!!! the only thing i dont get it how he still got $285 for a used remote but whatever i guess as long as it works thanks basher for the help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So thank him for the loaner and ask when your new remote will arrive.


----------

